# Polls



## Cthulhu (Jan 11, 2002)

Can someone tell me how to set up a poll?  I'm a bit embarrassed to say that I haven't figured it out het :shrug: 

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 11, 2002)

Fill out the post form as usual.

At the bottom, you shold see 1 option: POST A POLL

Make sure theres a checkmark in that box, and type in the # of poll options you will have, then submit.

You will then be taken to the Poll Post screen.  Fill in the blanks as you wish, and then post.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 11, 2002)

Many thanks.  I knew it involved that poll option on the bottom, but I didn't know it took you to a Post Poll screen.

Cthulhu


----------

